# Outdoor "curly" Hose



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello All

Getting our Outback ready for the season. So far, all looks great except the blue "curly" hose that came with the outdoor stove/sink has cracks in it. So, I'm trying to find a replacement. Emailed Outback and they told me they don't sell parts. Called local dealer that sells Outback .......they didn't know what I was talking about but they are going to try to find it.

Has anyone had to replace this? If so, please tell me where?? We still have the white hose thingy but we preferred using the blue one. It is blue and coils up. Any help????

Lori


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

See [topic="16924"]Click here[/topic] for details on how to either order a new hose (with likely, the same problems) or a way to reuse your fittings to replace the leaky blue hose with a better quality hose.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1 year and its cracked already?


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

ours also cracked. i think that having it behind the outdoor stove caused the problem.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not use mine, I think it still is in the plastic wrap. I will be de-winterizing the TT soon and will be able to give it to someone if they are interested.

Thor


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

mine cracked from being stretched to far, it looked like a sprinkler hose, got a new one under warranty from the dealer. I tried to just buy the fittings and use a air compressor hose but nobody had just the fittings.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

here http://dwincorp.com/index.php?cPath=69&amp...807d7243cebe4f2


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We had thousands of pinholes in ours the second year.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

You may want to call Lakeshore RV. They have a lot of parts for Outbacks and can mail it to you.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the great responses. By all the advise that was given, I feel pretty sure we can get a replacement. I'll start with dealer first. Should replace it because actually we haven't even had our trailer a year until this May.

Thor-- I'll be interested in buying yours and pay for shipment if the dealer falls through.

Thanks again all


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

lori26 said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. By all the advise that was given, I feel pretty sure we can get a replacement. I'll start with dealer first. Should replace it because actually we haven't even had our trailer a year until this May.
> 
> Thor-- I'll be interested in buying yours and pay for shipment if the dealer falls through.
> 
> Thanks again all


No need to buy. I will just send it.

Thor


----------

